# Ping Pong Mojo



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 29, 2005)

Alright, try...... just TRY to bounce the ball on the paddle ten times.... just TEN!  

http://www.addictinggames.com/funkypong.html


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

I did it, but then again not only did I change the speed to easy but took me 10 times to do it.


----------



## GB (May 29, 2005)

I did it, but it did take longer than I thought it would. Took me about 5 minutes before I was able to get 10. I kept getting 9 and then loosing it


----------



## SierraCook (May 29, 2005)

It took me several tries, but I finally did it.  The key is to keep the ball in the center of the paddle.


----------



## middie (May 29, 2005)

i did it on the 3rd try. my first try i got 8.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 30, 2005)

12 is my best at normal settings.   Pretty tough!


----------

